
Ask HN: Why does Apple make you wait 4 days to set up 2FA? - cyberferret
I just had to update my Apple Developer credentials, because my old login ID was not an email address.  No problems there, I went ahead and updated my ID.  As part of the process, Apple offered me the chance to use 2 factor authentication for extra security.  Seeing as I use this everywhere else, I opted &#x27;yes&#x27; to begin using 2FA.<p>However, I was told that there was a 4 day waiting period before I could implement it.  Sounded strange to me.  I can understand a waiting period to disable 2FA, but to actually start <i>using</i> it?  I don&#x27;t see the security implications of not waiting, and I am hoping someone can explain some sort of compromise that I may be missing here.
======
carmat
See "Why was I asked to wait before setting up two-step verification?" in
[https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT204152](https://support.apple.com/en-
gb/HT204152)

~~~
cyberferret
Thanks! You are a better Googler than me. When I tried, I got a whole host of
other articles on setting it up, not this page.

